# Rodney Sausage and Jerky Giveaway



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

The winner for the Jerky drawing is #16


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That would be Spearodafishy !

Congrats please follow directions in original post.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

2nd winner would be???????????


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

# !!

Scotty D

Congrats please follow directions in original post.

and pm me your address!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

and the Ist place winner is!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

#2

Stone God

congratulations too the winners!!

Please contact me with your address and choices of item. Thanks to all who participated! Con graduation to the winners but keep watching more after the first of the year!!!!!!!!!!

Merry Christmas to ALLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

It is with a sadden heart that I completed this Drawing. I apologize to those involved !! The CT shooting have taken a lot out of me.. I see the victims in the eyes of my Grand Children. how can we as the ones who support guns stop this?? please enjoy my offering if if there is anything I ask of those involved let it be that you pray for those who losses are more than we can understand at this time of year. I would give all I have to replace the lost of those incurred today. may your prayers be with them today. This is all I ask for those who participated in this drawing. Please Hug yours like there is no tomorrow!!. May God bless you an yours and may you shine light shine on those in a darker world than yours!!

God help those who know not that they need you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For those I may offend I may be sorry for those who understand let us pray for those who need us today more than anything!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners! And a big THANK YOU to Bigdrowdy1 for his generousity.

:thankyou:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats guys! Yum Yum! Bigrowdy, my thoughts follow yours, thoughts and prayers to the victims and families.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Your a very generous man & I appreciate your stance on CT and echo it. May God be with those families. 

Im thankful to have won this treat. I look forward to reporting back on how tasty it is. 

Thank you


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats everybody. Thank you bigrowdy for holding the contest.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said Big D( though I would suggest that you get the machine re-calibrated as those were goofy numbers!! )

As to the tragedy -- it just leaves a big knot in my chest when I think about it.

Love those that are true to the heart, life at times can be to short.

Thanks again BigD for the contest.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Rodney for you generousity !

And as for the shooting I agree with you on *all* your thoughts !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to thank everyone who participate in the drawing. i ma looking forward to the auctions in January. I hope to offer up some more then.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Still waiting to here from ScottyD !!!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Kudos to you Rodney for your thoughtfulness and generosity.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats guys ! Even though you do suck for winning and I didn't.... :teeth:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm waiting for someone to offer you some sausage Tom :roflmao:


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanx for everything, Rodney, & prayers going out for the friends/ families of the horrible tragedy...

It's been a busy, busy weekend for me--deer season, duck season...Had hunts planned for the whole weekend....

Geez, I'm gonna have to get back to work so I can get some rest....LOL :teeth:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

All prizes have shipped and should be recieved by Friday.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

OH yeah!!!!! Got my jerky & summer sausage in the mail today.....MMMMMMMM--stuff is AWESOME!!!!

Thanx Rodney-- u make some fine vittles!!! I'd like to share it w/ everybody, but it's almost gone.. (I think I'll blame the wife for eating almost all of it!!) Hehehehehe


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope you looked for tracks!!! Scotty may have already got yours too!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHA I think he sent it to me by mistake. The box is addressed to you Stonegod (Gb) with my address LOL Sausage Jerky Links and a mess of his homegrown peanuts !! MMMM it's yummy

Thanks Rodney


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Just got my package & this is tasty! So stoked! Thank you so much Rodney! Eating it in my garage before going in the house at 2am or my 9 year old daughter will wake up & hunt me down. She has been just as excited & asked about it yesterday... I guess I'll have to share lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am glad everyone is enjoying it and hope it met everyone expectations. I will have to check on the receipts and billing for the addresses. SG if you get a box of wood samples wrapped in green bubble wrap for calls today please let me know!!!. I was tipping the bottle the night I packaged everything and i am human. I got so confused at 1 point i had 2 packages going to Scotty D . If that turns out to be the case i will have to make it up to you after I get back from Oklahoma. I truly hope this is not the case!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Please let me know as soon as your package arrives.

Merry Christmas to everyone

Rodney


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Big D for your generosity and thoughts. I just can't watch any more of the news accounts of the shootings. I find myself gritting my teeth and clenching my fists.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Glenway. I have tried my best to avoid reading about the controversy of those events i will not watch the news and have not read a single newspaper article pertaining to it. I pray for all the victims daily generally several times a day. I have heard the shooters name mentioned so many times in peoples discssions and only once the Principal who gave her life to protect those children and we wonder why it happens!!!!! Hello!!!! !!!!!!!!! Really!!!!!!!! I will remember them for years to come as they are my Grandsons ages and every time I look into their eyes I think what it would mean for those who lost a loved one because of this evil act perpetrated towards such innocent victims. The ignorance that prevails from society about blaming an object as the cause rather than society its self and thirst of evil events to sensationalize for its apparent ability to draw in viewers It is us the people that have created this if we didn't watch this stories or refused to buy the papers might make start to make a difference. i dont know !! I am going to stop my rant here and I apologize for ranting.

Rodney

Please pray for those lost and those left to deal with their losses this season.

God Bless you All

Merry Christmas


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, I think the wood blanks might last longer when you start chewing on them, please send a pic, please ! LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WO W That's a MMMMfrickin shame..ManMMMM it's hard typing with MMMmy hands and mouthMMM full I keep typing MMMMMMM Dang did itMMMM again !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO, sorry SG I cant help myself !!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok now I am worried The sausage aint no Big deal I can always smoke more and replace it but Where is my Wood?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what she said !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww, Dude--hope it comes tomorrow... that stuff is awesome!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

MMMMLMAOMMMMM


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, Rodney must have given them to everyone ! Mine tastes great ! Goes good with my coffee..... :glutton:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, I think you should check out your postman, see if it looks like he is eating something when he comes by. LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Your lucky Don got it and not me . I would have sent you the after affects in a box ! LMAO


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dont Do It Don!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !! Sorry I had too!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought about it ......but we were out of crackers...........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, if you get any sausage now, I think I would check it out before eating it !!! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Geoff ! :thankyou:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, thank you Geoff !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok Geoffrey, Mr. Stonedog ------Sorry, I must be a little dyslexia


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Geoff????......it's Mr.Stonegod for you two!!lol


I'm not gonna take that from you SG ...I'm gonna go eat some more of Rodneys delectable delights !

Oh and be careful, we went to the store yesterday and bought crackers.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

You Guys are just Wrong!!! I have a package missing and my wood and peanuts are in it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My condolences to your Mrs.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you only knew!!! It could be out there setting in some strangers box that is really cold!!!They wood not know what to do with it and might try and smoke my nuts and set my wood on fire!!! and then set around popping my bubble (wrap)!!!!!!Some people have no consideration for other peoples stuff!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LMAO MMMM


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Going to try again! This will go out tomorrow to StoneGod in an attempt to get this to him before the 1st.









PS. ScottyD don't get this 1!!!!

Youngdon if you send anything just make it Crackers!!!!

Side note SG any other members know where you live? I'm just saying!!!!

Merry Christmas &Happy New Year!!!!

May my Sausage put a smile on your face!!

Rodney


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll split it again ...right Scotty ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Package is in the mail system. this time we have a tracking number and it is 031221200001445ScottyD.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, yeah a pretty sneaky way to get 2 packages of sausage.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know--I just finished off the last batch of "deliciousness"..

Of course, I still have SG's mailman on my bribe payroll.... :teeth:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Yeah, yeah a pretty sneaky way to get 2 packages of sausage.


yeah wish i would have thought of it


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Stonegod I ma glad everyone liked it. I have to say you do not look anything like I figured. I figured you for an older male with some roughness around the edges!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A "little" ?

I'm guessing that you must look pretty femme to begin with then.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

SG you don't have a problem with them Golden locks in your Bow strings on windy days? Maybe if the V neck wasn't so low it might not look so femme!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

"EDIT"


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats so wrong !!!LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is her name Pat ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

As long as they are one piece!! Or are these the ones you tie around your neck before eating!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

you guys make me laugh

(and i need all the humor i can get right now)

thanks for putting a smile back on my face


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Isn't that like the one piece heater body suits just not knitted! Wouldn't the wind past thru those knitting holes?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> That's beside the point.....if your wife/girlfriend knits you something......ya got to wear it!LOL


Kinda like the kid in Christmas Story having to wear the pink bunny suit that his aunt made for him???? :teeth:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> That's beside the point.....if your wife/girlfriend knits you something......ya got to wear it!LOL


 I think the first thing she knitted was a little fuzzy purse for herself to keep your huevos in......Just sayin'


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Do you really think So?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

man SG your better looking than I thought !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Once again
You guys make me laugh
So i thank you for that


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Ed.....that's why I bothered to post my pic!!! This way you guys can see that I'm a handsome home grown Ohio boy!! I can make 9 types of predator calls just using my teeth!!!


Name them!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, now we want to hear them !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HMMM all I hear is Sasquatch in distress........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Don, maybe SG should come out to Az. and do some sasquatch distress here by the Rez (theres suppose to be some here, LOL) We could be famous !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh, y'all make me laugh!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Hey Don, maybe SG should come out to Az. and do some sasquatch distress here by the Rez (theres suppose to be some here, LOL) We could be famous !


He'd just frighten all the women folk, and scare off the game.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My buddy said he saw a tall hairy critter that had a long tail and it was running through the woods on its back legs upright. I asked him if he was still drinking Captain Morgan all the time. He said yes so what !! I just laughed


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL was there a mirror nearby


----------

